# Suspension Techniques Sway Bar



## nismosentra (Dec 14, 2002)

I have 148K on my 92 sentra and would like to improve my handling performance while keeping costs at a minimum.

Is it worth it to upgrade with the Suspension Techniques Sway Bar even with so many miles? Anyone have an idea how long engines like mine last? I would like to keep the car for another 5 years if it still lasts.

Does the rear sway bar have to go with the front? I know some dealers only sell front and rear as one package. Summit sells rear separately.

Does having a front sway bar justify the cost / handling performance ratio? It cost another 100 bucks with the front sway bar as opposed to just the rear sway bar package.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

How well maintained has your car been? There's no reason if you care for it well and follow a good service regimen that your engine can't last another 148k. How does it *feel*? That's often the best indicator.

As far as your suspension... what kind of shape are your dampers in? If they've never been replaced, you should probably start there first. Sway bars will help keep your car under control in the transitions, but a decent set of dampers will help you any time the road is anything other than perfectly smooth.

Assuming you have a good base to work from, you'd see a definite benefit from a sway bar at a fairly reasonable price. You don't have to install the front and back at once, but you should be away that if you just install a rear, you will noticable change the handling balance of the car -- the rear end will become more willing to break loose. This may be what you want.

The answer to your question about whether the front sway justifies its price is really up to you. Suspension tuning is very much about what kind of driving you do and how much you like to do it. How much more would it be to buy the front seperately? You could always put the rear on, and if you want a bit more of a sedate rear end install the front at a later date.

What are your goals?


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

A nice "cheap" mod to improve your cars handling a bit is to get a rear sway from a 91-94 SE-R. It's a bit bigger 15mm vs 10mm and it bolts right on. Add the "energy suspension" rear sway bar bushing kit and you'll feel a difference, i sure did...


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

i have a 92 se-r and i installed ST swaybars front and rear and the handling with this set up is wonderful. but i would take the advice of jammer and upgrade struts first if yours are old. expect to pay upwards of $400 to $500 for a decent set of struts. if you don't want new struts and want to get the sway bars i would get both at the same time (if you can afford that) cause i don't know about you but if "I" don't do it all at once it doesn't get done. the se-r rear swaybar is a good upgrade for your car and it is cheap.


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

Should provide a nice reduction in body roll. I agree w/ the others though, and if you are running the stock struts, it is long overdue for an upgrade.

If you want a cheap swaybar solution, do what Sentrapower93 suggested. But, I'll even recommend you go a step farther. Get yourself the FRONT AND REAR SE-r sway bars. Most people think because the regular Sentra's and SE-R's have the same diameter front swaybar, that it won't make a difference to swap. But, what most don't realize is the regular Sentra front bars are HOLLOW and the SE-R's are SOLID. I got a set of SE-R front and rear swaybars from a SE-R forum member for $30, and it made a VERY significant difference in handling on my SE.


----------

